# Changes to renewing passports



## Eco expat (Dec 2, 2009)

As from June this year ALL passport renewals in Italy have been stopped. The system is now centralised and takes place in Paris.

I found this out in September after first being told by my local post office in Umbria that I could go to the offices in Florence to get the renewal. WRONG ! 

I then asked the local commune office, they said - Go to Perugia. Also WRONG !

As we know, information is sometimes slow to get around, even at the official offices.

However the good news is - once I found the new and correct procedure, it was quick and efficient. 

You can download the forms from the net, send them to Paris registered post, I had my passport back in a week (it comes by courier which you have to pay €20.00 for) I added my travel date on the form, which they obviously took notice of.

I hope of help

Ananda


----------



## csainz (Dec 18, 2009)

Hi Ananda, I am new to the expat community. Still trying to get to Italy next year. What passport renewals were you referring to? Italian passports?
Thank you,
Charlotte


----------



## Eco expat (Dec 2, 2009)

Sorry Charlotte,

I was not clear, this refers to UK passports for certain and possibly other Europeans. For a US passport you would need to check with your embassy.

Ciao
Ananda


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

csainz said:


> Hi Ananda, I am new to the expat community. Still trying to get to Italy next year. What passport renewals were you referring to? Italian passports?
> Thank you,
> Charlotte


US passports have to be renewed through the consulate - but the applications are then sent on (by courier pouch) to some place in New Hampshire where they make the actual passports. Most consulates I've checked will only do passport renewals by mail these days - and unless you run into a peak period, you should have the new passport back in 10 days to 2 weeks.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

It's all there in 'UK in Italy' (British Embassy in Rome) site, with links to Western European Passport Service, based at British Consulate General in Paris:
The British Embassy in France Passports


----------



## csainz (Dec 18, 2009)

*Hello Ananda*



Eco expat said:


> Sorry Charlotte,
> 
> I was not clear, this refers to UK passports for certain and possibly other Europeans. For a US passport you would need to check with your embassy.
> 
> ...




Thank you so much for answering! Sometimes I think it would have been easier if I had been born in Europe.
Ciao
Charlotte


----------



## Eco expat (Dec 2, 2009)

csainz said:


> Thank you so much for answering! Sometimes I think it would have been easier if I had been born in Europe.
> Ciao
> Charlotte


Prego,

the answer to that of course is to get yourself here and then find a gorgeous Italian to marry !

buon domenica

Ciao
Ananda


----------



## csainz (Dec 18, 2009)

*You've got that right!*



Eco expat said:


> Prego,
> 
> the answer to that of course is to get yourself here and then find a gorgeous Italian to marry !
> 
> ...


Ananda,

It is funny you would say that! I have always dreamed of having a European partner in life and I am partial to Italians.

Ciao Charlotte


----------



## Eco expat (Dec 2, 2009)

csainz said:


> Ananda,
> 
> It is funny you would say that! I have always dreamed of having a European partner in life and I am partial to Italians.
> 
> Ciao Charlotte


Ha, I am a great believer in "careful what you think, you might just get it"

Earlier this year I decided I wanted a creative man. I then met Tonino who is an artisan producer of re-cycled lamps, plus a musician and a fabulous cook ! 

You can see his fab lights at Loft lampade

Have a great Christmas and Happy New Year.

Blessings
Ananda


----------



## csainz (Dec 18, 2009)

Hello Ananda!
You are so right. I am truly a believer of bringing into reality that which we can feel and see. Your Tonino sounds like a wonderful man! Bravo! I am going to check out his lamps now. Here is wishing you and Tonino a very Merry Christmas and a Prosperous New Year!
Charlotte


----------

